# Illuminated 12 volt clock for our new MH - Does one exist?



## cliver (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi,

we are in the process of fitting out our new (second hand) Pilote G270.

AS my wife regularly wakes through the night (to check if I snore)!, she would like to see what the time is.

I have spent what seems like hours scouring the Internet and ebay looking for a suitable item to connect to the 12v supply in the MH, but all to no avail.

Given that this would possibly be a high current drain, a clock that only illuminated when a button was pressed would be suitable.

Does anyone have a possible solution to this requirement?

Anyone that says give her a torch will be met by wife one dark night!

Hope someone has a solution,

Clive


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

:lol: dare I suggest a mains powered clock radio ? :lol: :lol: 
terry


----------



## cliver (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Terry, many thanks for your reply,

thought of that, but as we do a lot of 'Wild' camping, she would still be in the dark - so to speak :lol:


----------



## wizza (Jun 27, 2008)

We just use our mobile phones keep them by the bed if you wake up press the button on the phone to light it up.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi cliver,we got a battery travel type alarm clock from £1 shop (no idea which one)and you press a button that iluminates the face, other than that try Halfords.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

wizza said:


> We just use our mobile phones keep them by the bed if you wake up press the button on the phone to light it up.


 :lol: see Wizza's smarter than me :lol: SWMBO usualy wakes me up to ask the time as my watch is iluminus :lol: :lol: 
terry


----------



## cliver (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks,

Phones are good, but she would have to find her glasses first, and that would mean..........., but thanks Wizza

I have looked in our local £1 shop, but nothing there, also Maplins, but again no joy.

I will give Halfords a go though, good idea Terry,

Keep the ideas coming though,

Regards,
Clive


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

I also had the problem of having to find my specs to see the time. 
I bought a battery operated projection clock. It only illuminates/projects when you press the button on top. 
Lesley


----------



## cliver (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for that Lesley,

can you recall where you got it from, and what it cost please?

Thanks
Clive


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Clive

Interesting question. Had a Google, and came up with :: this :: and :: this ::.

This is the Google search: :: click ::

I'd be interested if you find something ideal (I have a clock 'thing', and want / need to know the time when I wake up :roll: )

Gerald


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi,

Try Argos they usually have a good range of clocks.

regards Sharon


----------



## cliver (Jun 11, 2008)

Many thanks Gerlad and Sharon,

i will have a closer look later and report back on our thoughts/decision for the benefit of others,

Clive


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I have this problem - so like you have been trying to solve it.

Got the projection type - wildcamping meant this wasn't much use - but best I have is - http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d.htm...?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&a=B000JI97CA&*entries*=0 - if link doesn't work - (am on pda) - it is on Amazon - Oregon scientific travel clocks

Had mine now about 5 years

Carol


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We use an Oregon Scientific weather station, has a big button on top that gives a blue light across the whole face. Can then read the time and in the winter see just how cold it is outside so that we can turn over and keep warm.
Gerry


----------



## cliver (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks Carol and Gerry,

The linked worked perfectly Carol.

Gerry. do you know what your model number is. There seems to be quite a range in the Oregon line up, and as these units seem to fit the bill, I want to make sure I look at/order the right one!

The ability to fix to a flat surface would be great, and also to have the temperature function for inside and out would be an advantage. Hopefully to see how hot it is :lol: 

Thank you both very much,
Clive


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

MAPLIN

Loads of them.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi Clive,
I bought the clock in Lidl, but I can't remember price. I've had it for about 2 years but do take the battery out between trips.
Lesley


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It is suprising how many of us are also wondering how to deal with this problem, I have spent goodness knows how many months looking for a clock that you can see in the dark without the need to push a button.we did once buy one of those projection clocks, but the digits started to fail after a short time.I have decided that the best idea is to buy a car clock from an accessory shop or even go one better and get one from a car breakers that stays on when connected to a 12v feed.just wondering whether to take one from a ford, Austin or roller.

cabby


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Try:

 12V SUPER-LOUD ALARM CLOCK


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Or :: this :: - stick it to the inside wall of the van?

Gerald


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thank you both for the link, however this item is not in stock .

cabby


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

patnles said:


> Hi Clive,
> I bought the clock in Lidl, but I can't remember price. I've had it for about 2 years but do take the battery out between trips.
> Lesley


Thats where I got mine Lesley,£6 if memory serves,wonderful thing,just what I needed.seamus.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Thats where mine came from but it only lasted a couple of years.

cabby


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

cliver said:


> Thanks Carol and Gerry,
> 
> The linked worked perfectly Carol.
> 
> ...


Clive,
The one that we have is about 6 years old, but try this:
http://www.oregonscientific.co.uk/p...her_forecaster_with_temperature_ice_alert.htm
I have found that as the batteries last at least a year, you don't need 12V.
Gerry


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Hi Clive,
Sorry I was in a rush earlier but wanted you to be aware that if you decide on a projection clock you may not be able to hang it on a wall as you would be unable to tilt the projector. It also needs to be about 3ft from where you want the dispay to show(for me anyway) or the digits would not be large enough for me to see without my glasses.
Lesley


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Why not use a standard wall clock, possibly with wood of a type which matches your van furniture?

We have a nice circular wooden framed clock, battery operated (they last for ages), attached by the ubiquitous velcro.

It looks very nice, has never become detached, and is large enough to see easily. Ours is not luminous, but I'm sure they will be available with this feature.

The velcro allows me to take it off for time adjustment or battery replacement. Simple but effective.
HTH
Paul


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

How about this which works on solar in the day and battery at night.
Clock thingy


----------



## cliver (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi everybody,

what an interesting thread this has been. Thank you all very much for your input and ideas.

We have found our solution, having trawled Maplin, Argos, ebay etc.

A local watchmaker has a selection of battery operated LED clocks. All with the ability to illuminate the display by simply pressing a button on the front\top. I am sure many high street jewellery stores would offer similar models.

Our particular one has an alarm and large digits with a subtle, but functional blue backlight, and my better half thinks it is the best £7 we have yet spent on our motorhome! All that is needed now is a little velcro or bluetack, and we are sorted.  

Guess I am in her good books for a while :wink:


----------



## ando330 (Jul 30, 2007)

*clock with illuminated display at night*

ive just bought a clock for the motorhome which lights up at night ( green display) without having to press a button (smartlite) from argos £9.99. Also has alarm, date and temperature display. Does the biz

Acctim Smartlite Radio Controlled Travel LCD Alarm Clock.


----------



## WSandME (May 16, 2007)

We've had the same conundrum - need a clock which we can see at night without having to turn anything on.

The pity is that the main control panel on our Hymer shows the time constantly in bright red figures - it's just that it's at the back of the van, facing rearward, so no visible from bed - just the glow :~(


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I'll take the dark night, give her a torch.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Question.

If you wake up in the middle of the night, that is it is still dark, why is it so important to know the time?

Roll over and go back to sleep till daylight


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I would have thought that an 'ordinary' wall mounted clock with a small white LED plugged in and pointed at it would do the trick, we have removed the halogen bulb from one of our spotlights and replaced it with a white LED which is left on all night - it lights the way to the bathroom whilst illuminating the clock and uses near nothing in battery power


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Netto has got some battery illuminated/projection clock/radios in for a tenner
terry


----------

